# Broadband download monitor – easy tool to monitor download



## nithinks (May 24, 2010)

Source : *www.mytechyard.com/2010/05/broadband-download-monitor-easy-tool-to-monitor-download/

*i698.photobucket.com/albums/vv346/nithks/MyTechYard/logo.jpg

Many of us use broadband schemes provided by ISP s, with the download limit. Many people are confused with the term “download” thinking that the term refers to the file downloads you do. Actually it is not ! “download” here means the total data transaction that happens in the server, say, you had a voice conversation for 1 hour, data download will be roughly 60MB.Watching youtube videos, navigating in Google earth drastically cuts down your download limit or the bandwidth.
*i698.photobucket.com/albums/vv346/nithks/MyTechYard/1.jpg
Over the web we came across an interesting tool , broadband download monitor. This tool helps you to monitor the overall data transaction that happens over the network . You can set the download limit of your ISP , and relatively the graph gets displayed.
*i698.photobucket.com/albums/vv346/nithks/MyTechYard/2.jpg
Once you cross the download limit, Pop-up gets displayed , alerting you from exceeding the download limit.
The type of the alert you get, and the time of the alert are customizable.

This is a very useful tool , and it is free!
Dot net framework: *www.microsoft.com/downloads/detail...cb-4362-4b0d-8edd-aab15c5e04f5&displaylang=en
Download link : *download.cnet.com/Broadband-Download-Monitor/3000-2648_4-10886434.html


----------



## hjpotter92 (Jun 2, 2010)

Thanks a bunch for the software. That will keep watch on the usage.


----------



## vmo (Jun 2, 2010)

Thanks for the timely alerting program. 
Do we have something like that to be used in Mac?


----------



## nithinks (Jun 2, 2010)

No info buddy


----------



## celldweller1591 (Jun 2, 2010)

Trysurplus meter for network monitoring in Mac.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 2, 2010)

thanx for the info buddy


----------



## hjpotter92 (Jun 3, 2010)

It requires registering and wants a postal code of US or UK.


----------



## nithinks (Jun 3, 2010)

walkmanguru said:


> I am getting sick of spam. Is this a place to find a bandwidth monitor? come one, there are lots of place on internet to find one. A google search will lead you to many results.



It is just about a freeware. What exactly you mean by spam ?

You can give any valid postal code of US / UK . This software is completely free


----------



## amd4life (Sep 25, 2010)

err...used to use BW monitor..though its not free..


----------



## Dark Core (Oct 9, 2010)

Yup, I Prefer DU Meter; 
Though its nt a Freeware


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 11, 2010)

I have one doubt regarding download...

does the ISP charge for both download & upload????
for example if the tariff plan is of 10GB than is it calculated this way -> (DL + UL) = 10GB


----------



## puneetgarg (Oct 15, 2010)

^ yes... both are included in just Download by ISP..but in reality its UL+DL

@post - another spam to extract a lot of user info to be used in maybe anything... I'm not installing this one 
first it asks for a UK code and then very personal details like see the screenshot attached.. now why would anybody be willing to provide so much personal info for a freeware...


----------



## ashokjoshi (Oct 18, 2010)

thank u for giving setting of broad band limit


----------



## Tech.Masti (Oct 25, 2010)

is it possible for set it for bsnl night 500???


----------



## nithinks (Nov 19, 2010)

Tech.Masti said:


> is it possible for set it for bsnl night 500???



You can set a download limit , say 500 MB , and the tool will show an alert when you exceed this limit.
Make sure that this tool is on startup and is running always .


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 3, 2010)

hey guys I m using DU meter & its 99% accurate.....


----------



## topgear (Dec 4, 2010)

I use NetWorx


----------



## amrit1 (Dec 12, 2010)

thank u... was searching for this for ages...


----------



## rajzoo1 (Dec 12, 2010)

thnx  a lot


----------



## thetechfreak (Jan 13, 2011)

Download firefox and insttall add on called Datafox


----------



## Vyom (Feb 6, 2011)

I have unlimited internet connection (is there any other kind?  )
So I just needed a tool to see how much bandwidth I use, for which I use a simple tool, *NetMeter*

*www.metal-machine.de/readerror/tp-images/Image/NetMeterScreen.jpg

*cache.gawkerassets.com/assets/images/17/2009/07/netmetertotals.png

Also keeps track of all the D/W and U/L I have done since installing it. And I can export these data too, in case I need to backup. 
And all that for a negligible footprint in memory usage.


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 7, 2011)

@vineet369: u have unlimited connection & ur total usage is just 17.58MB?


----------



## asingh (Feb 7, 2011)

topgear said:


> I use NetWorx



Is this one free, mean all the features..?



vineet369 said:


> I have unlimited internet connection (is there any other kind?  )
> So I just needed a tool to see how much bandwidth I use, for which I use a simple tool, *NetMeter*



Is this one free, mean all the features..?


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 7, 2011)

^DU meter is best and is accurate.Though u can try it in trial version.


----------



## asingh (Feb 7, 2011)

Similarly do you guys have any free tool/software which lets me see my router details. I hate logging in using the 192.168...format. As long as it can show my active connections to my router.


----------



## paroh (Feb 7, 2011)

+NetMeter


----------



## Vyom (Feb 7, 2011)

KaranTh85 said:


> @vineet369: u have unlimited connection & ur total usage is just 17.58MB?



No... that was just a random example from net...
Mine is following..

*img25.imageshack.us/img25/1585/capturepky.jpg

And @asingh.... Ya its totally a freeware..


----------



## topgear (Feb 8, 2011)

asingh said:


> Is this one free, mean all the features..?
> 
> Is this one free, mean all the features..?



Networx is a freeware app.


----------



## paroh (Feb 8, 2011)

@topgear thanks to add one more freeware to my list (*Networx*).


----------



## Vyom (Feb 8, 2011)

Sorry topgear, Networx is a great app but has a memory usage of about 11MB as compared to Netmeter, which is about 1.2 MB. Only advantage from Netmeter, ability to show charts.
I can always import the Netmeter log files in Networx to view them if I want to, but cant keep it running.


----------



## topgear (Feb 9, 2011)

vineet369 said:


> Sorry topgear, Networx is a great app but has a memory usage of about 11MB as compared to Netmeter, which is about 1.2 MB. Only advantage from Netmeter, ability to show charts.
> I can always import the Netmeter log files in Networx to view them if I want to, but cant keep it running.



If you think netmeter is doing the job for you - fine. BTW, how much Ram do you have ?

I've been using it from those days when I've only 512 of ram.
Networx another great feature of showing hourly Bandwidth Rate and dial up duration.
Besides only monitoring Bandwidth usage it has several useful features as like :

Trace Roue - GUI
Netstat - GUI
Quota Management and speed meter

considering all of the above features I don't mind it's 11-12 MB mem footprint.



amrit1 said:


> thank u... was searching for this for ages...





rajzoo1 said:


> thnx  a lot



Thanks Guys.



paroh said:


> @topgear thanks to add one more freeware to my list (*Networx*).



My Pleasure buddy - I'm always looking out for the best freeware app available.


----------



## Vyom (Feb 9, 2011)

topgear said:


> If you think netmeter is doing the job for you - fine. BTW, how much Ram do you have ?
> I've been using it from those days when I've only 512 of ram.



Back in the days, I worked on just 256 MB of RAM.
And in that much amount, I had to find out every possible way to lower the memory foot print, and I didn't even mind, tweaking out the complete setup of Windows, using nLite.
It was that period which spoiled me, in trying to lower the memory usage as much as possible. And it was that point which made me appreciate the amount of memory.
Things are different now. I have upgraded to 1 gig of RAM. But old habits die hard. And its a habit which I dont mind to carry with me.


----------

